# Brand New to D&D, Looking For PBC



## Kinneus (Dec 10, 2006)

I'm new to Dungeons and Dragons, but not to roleplaying. Due to real-life time constraints, I'm only available for play-by-chat. I'm available most evenings to late nights EST... we can hammer out the details later.
Mainly, I'm looking for a nice, patient DM and some more experienced players willing to show me the ropes. Keep in mind that the only resource materials I have available to me are the Player's Handbook and the SRD, so I probably won't be able to play with lots of obscure settings and players and monsters. Basically, I'm looking for something that at least starts out as simple, light and fun for my first foray in D&D.
If anyone is interested (perhaps a better word may be 'willing') to play with me, just post here.
Looking forward to playing with you.


----------



## Daffydd (Dec 11, 2006)

I am starting up a new campaign after the first of the year.  The game will run on Friday nights, as a mirc game.

While the game will not "start at the very beginning", as it were, but most people are able to get the hang of their character's abilities in the mid-levels with only a bit of a learning curve.  Moreover, it is a good group, and I am more than willing to be patient.

Furthermore, we will be meeting Friday nights through the Holidays, at least here and there, to work on character generation and background details.  These start up sessions  would be ideal for someone learning the game (or relearning the game) to ask questions without fear of detracting from the game - since we have not started yet.

I will be posting an ad here for the game with more details of the campaign itself.

If interested, send me a PM, or post a reply.


----------



## xmanii (Dec 11, 2006)

Check out psionics.net, both the forums and the chat.


----------



## Treebore (Dec 15, 2006)

If Castles and Crusades can be an option for you, we play Sundays 12 to 3 PST, 3 to 6 EST.

Looks like your looking for a weekday game, though.

Edit: that is alternating Sundays. We play this Sunday, then every other Sunday, except when we do make up sessions.


----------



## Kinneus (Dec 17, 2006)

I'm afraid I don't know what Castles and Crusades is...


----------



## Treebore (Dec 17, 2006)

Its kind of a hybrid of all editons of D&D, that makes it very easy to play using material from any edition of D&D.

You can look at products and such at  Troll Lord Games 

The biggest complaint is that it got rid of feats and skill lists and went back to being "iconic" classes rather than a "build" system like 3E is. However, if I am able to use 3E monsters and materials in my games, how can that be true? Well, because it is and isn't true. Feats and skills are not in the "core" rules, but nothing keeps you from using them.

As for the game itself, if you played back in the 1E days, you will feel like C&C is very familiar. But it uses positive AC's and saves are based on each of your stats. With the difficulty of the save determined by the level of the spell caster, and your save determined by several things. Which are your class level, stat bonuses, and something called Primes. Plus magic items still play into it, like they always have.

Anyways, if it looks intriguing to you, and you would like a system capable of being played much simpler than 3E (it can be played simple, but obviously, since you can use whatever you want from 3E, it can also be made as complex as 3E) you can get the PH from Amazon for under $15.00. Or at your LGS for $20 plus tax. Or you can look at Troll Lords product catalogue and participate in their "Grab Santa's Sack" sale. Yes, that name strongly reflects the humor of the people at Troll Lord Games.


----------

